
Chrome 50 backspace backlash, or “listen to your damn users” - gjvc
At https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bugs.chromium.org&#x2F;p&#x2F;chromium&#x2F;issues&#x2F;detail?id=608016 lots of users are raising bug reports on Chrome after they removed the backspace-to-navigate-backwards functionality, so much so that they&#x27;ve relented somewhat and published an official extension to restore this capability. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;L30YZ7<p>&quot;Feel free to point other people at this.&quot; they say, well feel free to revert your hasty &quot;fix&quot;.
======
Nadya
For most users - it is a fix. It's a better user experience, full stop, for
most people.

Nearly all users I see browse the web either use MB4/MB5 for "Back/Forward"
page navigation or click the arrow UI of their browser. Few people
intentionally use backspace - and backspacing during forms (and then losing
your form data) is a UX problem.

I use backspace for page navigation about as frequently as MB4/MB5 (I never
remember which is 4 and which is 5...) - so I hated this change. But I can
understand why they made it.

[https://xkcd.com/1172/](https://xkcd.com/1172/)

------
Bino
It's a way forward at least, sometimes things has to be done. It's a good way
to keep legacy, and to cleanup code.

